# Corona (a/k/a Big Boy)



## mygoldenstates (Nov 13, 2013)

My Dear Boy Corona (a/k/a Cory, Big Boy, Number 17) -- We were so lucky to rescue you three years ago and have you in our lives. I'm sure we will never have another doggy who is so grateful and happy all the time. I will cherish the memories of you looking out the window waiting for us every time we'd go out… and still being in that same spot when we'd come home. And the way you would plow up on the bed and plop down on top of me in the most uncomfortable way despite me begging you not to. What a sweet boy. I am so sad to say good-bye. But I am happy your passing was peaceful and easy. I love you, Big Boy. I know you'll be waiting for me at the bridge.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry, it's just awful when you have to say goodbye. You'll see him again!


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Corona. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Corona sounds like he was a wonderful boy, I know he was very special and dearly loved. 

Please feel free to share pictures of him, we'd love to see him.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss of Corona....it breaks our heart to the point that we dont think it can be fixed....Cherish all your memories.....and yes, you will see him again.....


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Corona - he will watch over you as he waits patiently at the bridge, and is now making new friends 

Sleep softly Corona


----------



## mygoldenstates (Nov 13, 2013)

*picture of Corona*

Thank you, everyone, for your support and kind words. I am uploading some pictures of Corona. Silly boy he was, he used to LOVE to lie in the sun on hot pavement outside when it's 100 degrees. The first picture just cracks me up -- he had a whole beautiful green lawn only feet away but always chose to lie on the hot pavement. The next picture is of my husband and Wags and Corona this past summer in Yosemite after a nice swim in the falls. :wave:


----------



## mygoldenstates (Nov 13, 2013)

*more pics*

I forgot to mention, Corona's favorite meal was ANYTHING, and he loved to play with his stuffed babies. He also loved the ocean and chasing kitties. He had primary epilepsy which we got almost completely under control with the right combination of phonobarbitol and potassium bromide. He gobbled the pills right up as long as we hid them in his food or in a piece of bread, cheese, meat, or a pill pocket. Kids loved him and he enjoyed the attention. He was my big, blond teddy bear.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

What a handsome boy. Corona .....run free at rainbow bridge with Bucky and Baloo!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

What handsome boy Corona was! So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Corona he was a lovely boy its so hard to lose them sweet dreams xx


----------

